# player seeking a group



## questbreaker (Oct 3, 2007)

hey all, im looking for a virtual tabletop group, but play by post or chat room would suffice. i am in okinawa, japan. there arent too many gamers around here, and i will be here for the next year and a half or so. if you are in a group looking for a new player, by all means contact me, post here, etc. ive got no way to be a part of a tabletop group anymore since our last DM moved away, as well as many of our players.

as far as experience and knowledge go, i am familiar with most 3.5 books and rules, provided they are non campaign setting specific. i have never played eberron or forgotten realms or dragonlance, etc. not to say i wouldnt, just my last gaming group did not play these so i have no experience. also i am unfamiliar with psionics.

any questions please ask!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2007)

You might want to check out the Talking the Talk forum here in the Gaming Action area. There are usually plenty of Play-by-Post games opening up.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## questbreaker (Oct 3, 2007)

thannks for the advice, i will head there now.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Oct 4, 2007)

Alternatively, try RPG Tonight, a relatively new site with a cool virtual tabletop chat-style format. They have an announcement board with games etc. I run one myself at GMT 6pm on Monday evenings and you'd be welcome to join in. That's GMT UK time, though, so that pretty much alienates half the world, I've found. But if you are also an insomniac, give us a go 
www.rpgtonight.com


----------

